# is there anything meaner then a black rhom?



## lookin for my redeye(!)> (Dec 17, 2004)

~hey whats up every 1... yeah im kinda new to this but i was wondering, is there anything meaner then a black p? if there is then ide rather buythat... but if not then black it is.... oh and if you got a black for sale tell me... its sold!!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

great white shark


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hey homie, you would probably have better luck posting in the Piranha section. Are you asking about piranhas only or all fish compared to the rhom?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have never seen a mean piranha.. if mean is sulking around in the corner waiting for an oppurtunistic meal then I guess the black P is the meanest of Gods creatures. Knowing better however, the most ill mannered creature, infused with hell spawn itself would be a large show type flowerhorn. How about if you place your hand over the tank it will immediately jump out and bite you.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I have never seen a mean piranha.. if mean is sulking around in the corner waiting for an oppurtunistic meal then I guess the black P is the meanest of Gods creatures. Knowing better however, the most ill mannered creature, infused with hell spawn itself would be a large show type flowerhorn. How about if you place your hand over the tank it will immediately jump out and bite you.
> [snapback]801729[/snapback]​


i agree 100% when i had P's they only sulked, then i went to FH's.....a whole world of difference. flowerhorns look so beautiful, but at the same time, dont wait to fight if they dont like a fish and nip the fins like other fish would....they show it immediatly if they dont like a fish, by charging it no matter the size advantage/disadvantage. also, like poseiodon said, i have kept all kinds of fish and the flowerhorn is the only one that actually jumped out of the water at me to bite me and doesnt hide when i clean the tank, but rather try to attack my hand while im doing it.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

All Ps have the potential to be the meanest SOBs in the river but the fact is that they're not all that agressive, they're more of the sneaky tipe which IMO makes them seem smarter that a stupid oscar, for example, who tries to attack you even considering the fact that you're like a thousand times it's size.

Big Rhoms are awesome







.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

is there anything meaner then a black p? 
Ya My chics sister, damn i hate her!! So does her husband








Anyway welcome!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Topic Moved to P.Discussion.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I have never seen a mean piranha.. if mean is sulking around in the corner waiting for an oppurtunistic meal then I guess the black P is the meanest of Gods creatures. Knowing better however, the most ill mannered creature, infused with hell spawn itself would be a large show type flowerhorn. How about if you place your hand over the tank it will immediately jump out and bite you.
> [snapback]801729[/snapback]​


My spilo does that....Maybe he is part FH. Besides, I think he was refering too any meaner type of piranha.


----------



## supragtsxr (Feb 18, 2004)

Where can I get flowerhorns anyway?


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

If your new maby you should look at some of the other traits of these wonderful fish. Getting a fish, because it's a badass is just 1 cool thing about it. The black p is a f'n cool fish tho.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

the only time i ever think twice about putting my hand in the tank is with my rhom tank when i need to get out any food he hasn't eaten. sometimes he'll try to eat the food as i'm fishing it out, so i started to use my net. i don't think twice when getting food in my irritan tank though. my puffers though are definitly curious fish. they like to taste anything and everything i dip into the water. and i can hand feed them







i've tried to hand feed my p's, but no luck yet.. i will succeed one day though


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Eh if you are talking abuot all fish, i say shark will concur all.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

snakehead ?


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

definetly flowerhorns... mean little suckers. the ones i saw at the lfs ram the glass so hard i thought that crap was gonna break open.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Trimacs, Doviis and Festaes are the top 3 meanest fuckers out there if this is regarding all fish.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

a male flower horn.
and dont get a rana if you just want it for a mean pet.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

FH are just highly territorial in which makes people think they are mean. Fish like the fahaka and redline are pure killers. They just kill and eat and kill and eat an kill some more. However, piranhas are not what you call hyper agressive fish like mentioned above so for you to see them in action means that you have to spy on them or have them for a exteneded period of time so they are used to you.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i would advise you not to get a p cause of aggression, however, get one that you like the looks of. Chances are if you invest time and patience in you fish, he will eventually become aggressive. By this i mean that it takes, along time for piranha to become use to you, sometimes upward of a month. Any way, usually a good bet for getting an aggressive ranna. is a elong, cool looking (i.m.o.)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i would also like to add that a handful of people on this board who had their piranha for long time got their fish to "attack" your finger through the glass. I even remember seeing a video of a sb spilo attack a finger shortly from being in captive.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have had quite a few piranhas that would bang the glass....not sure if I qualify that as aggression or stupidity. 
The most territorial Piranha I had was a 10" rhom. Bit a 5" blue gull in half about 10 seconds after i put him in. Took the dorsal fin off and 2 big chunks out of a 11" pleco before I had a chance to close the lid. But this fish was no glass banger....he just owned his tank.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> I have never seen a mean piranha.. if mean is sulking around in the corner waiting for an oppurtunistic meal then I guess the black P is the meanest of Gods creatures.[snapback]801729[/snapback]​


Mine chargest the glass and snaps his jaws at me if I get within 2 feet of the tank, I'd say it's probably the meanest fish I've ever seen. Beyond that this discussion is stupid, I've seen flowerhorns kept in community tanks that were fine, and ones that were too aggressive to let anything in it's tank. I have a syno cat that beat the sh*t out of all of my cichlids at the same time the other night, most of the other time it hides. I had a texas that beat up several pirahas by grabbing their tails and smashing them into the tank walls that hid in a rock for the 3 weeks I had him in a different tank. There is no such thing as a mean fish species, every and all species of fish will give you different results so it's senseless to start this comparison. All 6 of the larger (5 inch plus) flowerhorns I've seen in my life have been docile and peaceful while there are well documented instances of them being vicious as hell. Same with rhoms, I've seen alot that just sat around, mine is insane, that's just how it goes.

Working on a video to have up so people can see what I mean. I finished one yesterday but my codecs are all fucked up so I don't know if it's too dark in actuality or just on my computer, but he slams into the glass full force several times during the 30 seconds of footage.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Mine chargest the glass and snaps his jaws at me if I get within 2 feet of the tank, I'd say it's probably the meanest fish I've ever seen. Beyond that this discussion is stupid, I've seen flowerhorns kept in community tanks that were fine, and ones that were too aggressive to let anything in it's tank. I have a syno cat that beat the sh*t out of all of my cichlids at the same time the other night, most of the other time it hides. I had a texas that beat up several pirahas by grabbing their tails and smashing them into the tank walls that hid in a rock for the 3 weeks I had him in a different tank. There is no such thing as a mean fish species, every and all species of fish will give you different results so it's senseless to start this comparison. All 6 of the larger (5 inch plus) flowerhorns I've seen in my life have been docile and peaceful while there are well documented instances of them being vicious as hell. Same with rhoms, I've seen alot that just sat around, mine is insane, that's just how it goes.
> 
> Working on a video to have up so people can see what I mean. I finished one yesterday but my codecs are all fucked up so I don't know if it's too dark in actuality or just on my computer, but he slams into the glass full force several times during the 30 seconds of footage.
> [snapback]803060[/snapback]​


A video like this LINK! 4.5 inches of FURY! MY camera is crappy and only takes 15 second videos.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

damn, your fish is mean 94ndta









my rhom is violent when he eats, he's not really skittish, he won't jump if i spring towards my tank.. but he will sit for a while to make sure i'm not going to hurt him. i've had him for almost 3 weeks now.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

SpAzZy said:


> damn, your fish is mean 94ndta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had mine for over a year, he is use to his tank by now (he is African American than that too).


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

A lot of times people get into the piranha hobby to say they have a bunch of bad ass fishes and show them off to their friends and when friends come over for feeding time and most of the time their is a big dissapointment. There is the species of fish and their temperment that play a factor. Not one or the other. You ever see a mean gold fish, or guppy?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I've had mine for over a year, he is use to his tank by now (he is African American than that too).
> [snapback]803618[/snapback]​


oops, I Thats supposed to be bigger, not the N word. The b and the n are right next to each other.


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

I seen a black p go for for $250 in less then a week it lookd mean damn it was like 9 inch.


----------

